# Help; my granddaughter melted a T-Jet



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

She just kept it wide open throttle until it basically melted.

I have NOT taken in apart yet. I'm not too worried; I have spares and such.

She's three years old. How can I let her join in the racing without ruining a car or constantly playing corner marshall at EVERY corner.

Is there a way to build a SLOW car that won't melt??


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Put a throttle stop on the controller I did this with a rubber band & a cut down cork. Also afx makes the tri-power pack, depending on the setup you have I have one & it works pretty good for the kiddos. 

http:// http://afxracing.com/products/power-pack-tri-power-pack


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

The Disney Pixar Cars London City set from Mattel has controllers where you can limit how far the trigger can be pushed. Maybe all the sets do. You'll probably have to tape the handle. There's a set on eBay, 300951860247, with a picture of the controllers. I found a set at a Goodwill store a couple of years ago, cut off the plugs, and use them with original Aurora track. It may not be the best controller, but it beats the Aurora thumb busters, and only cost me $3.00.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Your best bet is to get (or make) a variable speed power supply.

The cheapest way I know is to go (online?) to Harbor Frieght and buy their Router Speed Control for about $19. This is designed to be used with routers in order to vary their speed. Very simple to use, just plug your power source into the speed control and then plug the speed control into the outlet. While it is not a true variable power supply, for your purpose it produces that effect. Plus it can be used with your router and drill.

When I use mine, it is always to calm down a very twitchy car. Most times I let 100% of the power get through, but there are times when I need to slow things down. I have not used mine often and I do not know the effects of long term use.

Joe


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Guys, THANK YOU for the suggestions!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There had to be something wrong with it, be it a lack of oil, a binding axle, or too much brush tension. It's also a remote possibility there was something bridging the comm plates like dirty oil build up. 

If you are handy with a soldering iron, there is a variable voltage switch that can be made fairly cheaply. Here's a post showing it. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3141882&postcount=31

The thread I got this from is here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257356

I'm not sure if Bob posted the schematic for it, but I'm sure if you ask, he'll be happy to.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Your best bet is to get (or make) a variable speed power supply.
> 
> The cheapest way I know is to go (online?) to Harbor Frieght and buy their Router Speed Control for about $19. This is designed to be used with routers in order to vary their speed. Very simple to use, just plug your power source into the speed control and then plug the speed control into the outlet. While it is not a true variable power supply, for your purpose it produces that effect. Plus it can be used with your router and drill.
> 
> ...


Btw this is the way kids & some adults cheat playing xbox games online. That have lag compensation. They slow down the connection speed when the match starts then speed it up during the game it makes everything on their end go a tic faster than what it does on your end.


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a 3 year old as well and started him at 9 months old racing. I bought a power supply with variable voltage from Amazon. It only goes up to 12 volts, but it is plenty of power for my small home layout. I put one on each lane ( I only have a 2 lane set up) and seems to work well. here is a link 

http://www.amazon.com/Power-Supply-Regulated-3-12-6-Way/dp/B0002MQGI6/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1377537765&sr=8-11&keywords=variable+power+supply


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I just got one of those Hotwheels controllers with the throttle limiter if it would be of any use to you..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Correction, I have 2 of them.. One has had the plug end cut off


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here is a variable power supply, up to 12v. Think it is the same one BSRT sells for more money:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=120-536


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There had to be something wrong with it, be it a lack of oil, a binding axle, or too much brush tension. It's also a remote possibility there was something bridging the comm plates like dirty oil build up.
> 
> If you are handy with a soldering iron, there is a variable voltage switch that can be made fairly cheaply. Here's a post showing it. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3141882&postcount=31
> 
> ...


There's not much of a "schematic", it's a 12 pole rotary switch and 11 diodes. Each diode is about a .7 V voltage drop or about 7.7V total. See complete information on the parts needed and how to build one at Philippe's slot cars site: http://www.philippejmarchand.com/Slots/page21/page34/page58/page58.html

The best source for diodes that I found is eBay...

100-1N4001 diodes for $4.39 with free shipping: http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-x-1N400...554?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c7616cf2

I built mine right into the driver's station so each lane can operate at a different voltage to accommodate drivers of varying skill level





If it's not built into the driver's stations, it would require a box that installs between the controller and track.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

That would be handy at my track to slow down the fast racers


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

brownie374 said:


> That would be handy at my track to slow down the fast racers


Ha Ha, Here is a "Speed Box" for you & one for you etc, etc, please pass them down, and when I say so, everyone will turn the switch down 1 notch.

That Diode setup will work on the brake side of the controller as well,

Nice setup in the panel 

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's just really funny to read the caption on this thread from the SLOT CARS page...

*Help;my granddaughter melted...*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I thought it was funny anyway...


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

You're not alone NT, I laugh every time I see the thread title.

Don, please don't think I'm making fun of you, I'm not. I have two daughters and so I hope at some stage I'll have some grandchildren. Quite sure I'll experience something similar to you. I take my hat off to you for taking the time and patience required to introduce the youngins.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## DonSchenck (Nov 14, 2012)

Me? Offended?? HA HA If you knew me...

No, it's funny stuff. I appreciate ALL the comments.

I mean ... we're racing along and all of a sudden her car gets slower and slower, kind of like a lawn mower running out of oil (don't ask). In all the excitement I'm think "Oh no ... my Falcon!"

Good times.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Don,
Not pokin fun at that at all. Its just the way this website is set up,
it cuts off part of your title, and reads "Help, my granddaughter melted".
Now, we have a lot of creative, resourceful folks on this board, but,
if your granddaughter melts, I'm not sure if we have a cure for that!! :lol:
I just thought it was funny to read from the slot cars page.


----------



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

I've put variable resistors at each station to dial down the voltage for newbies. Cute post, thanks for sharing. I'm sure you would let her burn up all your cars just to see her smile.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Been there. I let my son and a friend play with my slotcars a couple years ago. they were 9 at the time. It took 2 seconds for them to shoot a car straight into the wall and crack the body in half. Thier first reaction was " Cool !!! ", "That was awsome !!". I had to stop them and let them understand that I have had that car for 30 years and took very good car of it and it just took you 2 seconds to break it.... " Not cool and not awsome ". I gave them junk to race after that.


----------



## Crank_It_Up (Oct 8, 2011)

Once I had a train table set up with an HO scale (tyco) slot car track in the middle of it. In addition to crashing into the train at the crossing, the cars flying off the track at full speed decimated much of the scenery, buildings, light poles, buildings, etc., etc. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmm... My last table had a mix of trains and cars, and the worst I ever witnessed was a few cars derailing and an occasional slot car getting spun out or pushed off the tracks. I guess that's the difference between T Jets and fast cars, and the speed you ran the trains at. It also helped that I had the track set up to automatically stop the cars at the crossing.


----------

